# استشارة مهمة بخصوص هندسة الانتاج



## الاسد العربى ال (10 يونيو 2011)

انا الان طالب بالسنة الاولى قسم الكتروميكانيكس هندسة الاسكندرية 
لكن انا قررت احول لقسم من الاقسام التالية 
بحرية او ميكانيكا او انتاج 
لكن انا مايل اكتر للانتاج جدا
انا شايف ان القسم ده فعلا هوا قسم الحاضر والمستقبل فى الهندسة 
لانه بيشمل الميكانيكا و علوم المواد الصلبة و ادارة المشروع و مراقبة الجودة 
انا شايف انه واسع جدا
لكن اانا ليا استفسارات كتيرة 
هل قسم الانتاج صعب جدا كما يقول البعض 
و هل ما بيلاقوش شغل ولا فرصتهم فى الشغل كويسة 
و انا للاسف لو حولت لقسم الانتاج هضيع سنة من عمرى لانى هدخل على السنة الاولى من تانى 
لكن انا سنى لسة 18 سنة مش كبير اعتقد ان السنة دى مش مشكلة كبيرة بالنسبالى 
فياريت تفيدونى فى الموضوع 
هل ميكانيكا ولا انتاج 
مع العلم انى ميال لانتاج اكتر 
و قسم ميكانيكا لو انا حولت له مش هضيع السنة دى من عمرى لكن هشيل مواد و كدة 
شكرا للجميع


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (11 يونيو 2011)

اخي الكريم انا خريجه هندسه اسكندريه قسم انتاج بس نصيحه مني واقسم بالله انها لوجه الله تعالي 
قسم انتاج قسم لذيذ جدااااااااا وصعب جداااااااااا حتي الدكاتره فيه فيهم من طباعه صعبه جدااااااا
وبرضه لما تتخرج مش بتلاقي شغل تخصص انتاج 
معظم وان كان كل خريجين انتاج بعملوا كامهندسين ميكانيكا ويضطروا لاسترجاع ومذاكره مواد ميكانيكا امعاونتهم علي الشغل
ادخل ميكانيكا عشان ترتاح بعد كده
وعلي الفكره انا بعد دراسه انتاج اتخرجت وعملت في الصرف الصحي (يعني ميكانيكا علي مدني علي هندسه صحيه علي كيمياء ) بس الاصل اني مهندسه ميكانيكا


----------



## الاسد العربى ال (12 يونيو 2011)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
الف شكر يا باشمهندسة 
انا كدة صرفت نظر عن القسم ده خالص 
طيب يا شباب قسم الهندسة البحرية 
ايه ظروفه انا حاسس انه قسم لذيذ جدا


----------



## حمادة محمود (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
على فكرا القسم اللى انت فية قسم ممتاذ وفرصتك فى العمل اكثر من اى قسم تانى
انا حاسس كدا واللة اعلم انك مش عايز تخش الامتحان او مذكرتش كويس من بابا التحضير للبلى قبل وقوعوة.
بس ياباشمهندس نصيحة منى السنة اللى بضيع من عمرك مش هتتعوض عشان كدا لازم تقرر بالظبط انت عايز اية لأن محدش بيشتغل بالتخصص بتاعو بالظبط من رأى لازم تختار اى قسم انت مايل لية بغض النظر عن رأى وتجربة الاخرين فى هذا القسم لازم يكون لك تجربتك الخاصة.اوكى. 
مع كل تحياتى


----------



## فلان بن (21 يونيو 2011)

*ارجو المساعده*

*السلام عليكم .. حاب استشير ايهما افضل بالميكانيكا قسم انتاج ولا محركات ومركبات من ناحية المستقبل لاني انا بصراحه بخلص الترم الاول ومحتار.. فيه ناس يقولون انتاج وفيه ناس يقولون محركات وانا متردد بين الاثنين !!!* 
ارجو الرد باسرع وقت الله يعطيكم العافيه وشكراا.​


----------



## frindly heart (9 يوليو 2011)

بس ياسيدي انا خريج انتاج 2008 
واشتغلت شوية في مصر وشوية في السعودية

ولما اتخرجنا كان فرص العمل كتييييرة جدا لمهندسين الانتاج في مصر ولهم مجالات كتير في المصانع في حين بتوع ميكانيكا ليس لهم شغل بالمصانع الا في الصيانة ودي قليلة جدا لأن المصانع ديما بتطلب الخبرة ولذلك لم يكن لهم فرص كبيرة في العمل

أما في السعودية فمجال العمل لمهندس الانتاج ضيق جدا يكاد يكون منعدم لكثرة الجنسيات الاخرى التي يفضلها اصحاب العمل للعمل كمهندسين وفنين انتاج

أما بالنسبة للميكانيكا ففرصهم اكبر في العمل بالصيانة او المقاولات وغيره

وخلاصة القول لك القرار وبالتوفيق


----------

